# 350Z Exhaust System



## Jcbmediate (Apr 17, 2004)

Has anyone found a decent aftermarket exhaust for the 350Z that helps it not sound like a Honda Escort and costs less than $500? If so, who makes it and where can you get it?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im sorry but in this day and age you get what you pay for.Besides do you really want to skimp on your beautiful beloved Z?


----------

